# i feel like im fucked



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

everyone here got dp/dr from anxiety and drugs. and i got mine from a stupid head injury
i cant find help nowhere and i feel left out in this forum because i technically dont even have
dpd just the symptoms. so i dont even know how this will affect my recovery since i got it the worst way possible
which makes me think i have brain damage or something. its been 8 months already and i dont feel no improvements
i actually feel worse and less hopeful then i did before.


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

Not to ask the obvious question, but have you seen a doctor about your head injury? If you had a concussion or other brain injury, you should definitely see a neurologist and have some testing done. Since the causes for DP are different, the treatments are often different, too.

However we got it, though, one fact remains the same -- we all have DP. Regardless of whether it was drugs or anxiety or emotional or physical trauma, we're all in the same place now, which means we all know what each other is going through. Unfortunately, we can't prescribe meds or make recommendations for therapy -- that's what doctors are for. In the meantime, we can always offer an ear or a shoulder to help each other through the rough times, and celebrate the good times. That's what a support group is all about.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm not sure what percentage of my head injury caused dpd but i know it's what kick started the disorder. i found this:

_Using the criteria of the Structured Clinical Interview for DSM-III-R Dissociative Disorders (SCID-D), we assessed the incidence of feelings of unreality among a sample of 70 persons who had sustained head injuries. Among those whose head trauma could be classified as mild, more than 60% complained of a depersonalization syndrome. Among those with a significant period of unconsciousness, only 11% had similar complaints. There was a high comorbidity with post-traumatic stress disorder and vertigo. Feelings of unreality were not associated with cognitive impairment or elevated personality test scores, nor were there significant relationships with gender or involvement in litigation. A conservative estimate of incidence of depersonalization among persons with minor head trauma is 13%, while, at the upper end, as many as 67% of persons who sustain mild head injury may experience feelings of unreality._

this is the only cold hard facts i've found on the correlation between dp and head injuries. i'm sorry that it has to be this way for you but i don't believe that it is brain damage. there are many other factors involved. it's possible your brain and self is going into hiding for whatever reason. was the head injury traumatic? did you lose consciousness? because there seems to be a significant difference between staying conscious or not. i'm not really sure what that means for our brains. however, maybe there are other events that occurred prior to the head injury that can make a difference in how your head/mind got to where it is. i just wanted you to know that you're not the only one and just because we got it this was doesn't mean we're fukked for life. your recovery process may look way different from anything you find on this board but trust in yourself that the answer is in you already, you just gotta sort your way through it. hah. easier said than done.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yea i went to two neurologist and got a mri they said they couldnt see anything wrong.
but the doctor really didnt give any suggestions like therapy or anything they just said that it should go away around 8 months and now that 8 months have passed i dont know what to do i was hoping to be better by now.


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

We love you hurricane


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

awww love you all to


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> i'm not sure what percentage of my head injury caused dpd but i know it's what kick started the disorder. i found this:
> 
> _Using the criteria of the Structured Clinical Interview for DSM-III-R Dissociative Disorders (SCID-D), we assessed the incidence of feelings of unreality among a sample of 70 persons who had sustained head injuries. Among those whose head trauma could be classified as mild, more than 60% complained of a depersonalization syndrome. Among those with a significant period of unconsciousness, only 11% had similar complaints. There was a high comorbidity with post-traumatic stress disorder and vertigo. Feelings of unreality were not associated with cognitive impairment or elevated personality test scores, nor were there significant relationships with gender or involvement in litigation. A conservative estimate of incidence of depersonalization among persons with minor head trauma is 13%, while, at the upper end, as many as 67% of persons who sustain mild head injury may experience feelings of unreality._
> 
> this is the only cold hard facts i've found on the correlation between dp and head injuries. i'm sorry that it has to be this way for you but i don't believe that it is brain damage. there are many other factors involved. it's possible your brain and self is going into hiding for whatever reason. was the head injury traumatic? did you lose consciousness? because there seems to be a significant difference between staying conscious or not. i'm not really sure what that means for our brains. however, maybe there are other events that occurred prior to the head injury that can make a difference in how your head/mind got to where it is. i just wanted you to know that you're not the only one and just because we got it this was doesn't mean we're fukked for life. your recovery process may look way different from anything you find on this board but trust in yourself that the answer is in you already, you just gotta sort your way through it. hah. easier said than done.


i didnt lose conciousness and was in a pretty messed up state of mind before it happened.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

ive deteriorated further and further. i dont even know if i have dp, my thoughts just scream in my head all day and night, its like some sort of psychich is twisting my mind repetdly. im now at a point as seeing suicide as the only way out of this, whcih makes my DP flare up out of control when i actually realise these thoughts are NEVER stopping and REALLY for the first time seeing suicide as an option. Its fucking shit man, there is no other way to describe it but im telling u dont reach a point of real suicidality, my DP has never been so bad.

i spose im trying to say everything will be ok but i know u realise this probably isnt the case, im just saying the alternative to life will make ur DP WORSE

im gonna give it till friday if im still fuked, im going to a hospital, why dont u do the same?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've had a couple head injuries when I was very young that left scars on my head. I wonder if that had anything to do with it..I never thought about it.

And yes hurricane, we all want you to stick around and get better. We're here for you and we'll do what we can to help.

*hugs*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

dancingwobbler said:


> im now at a point as seeing suicide as the only way out of this, whcih makes my DP flare up out of control when i actually realise these thoughts are NEVER stopping and REALLY for the first time seeing suicide as an option. Its flower* shit man, there is no other way to describe it but im telling u dont reach a point of real suicidality, my DP has never been so bad.
> 
> im gonna give it till friday if im still fuked, im going to a hospital, why dont u do the same?


If you do feel this bad, then I wouldnt wait, I would go now. But whatever you do, please definitely make sure you do go OK. I am worried about you. Remember, if you want too, you can always PM me or send me a message on facebook, anytime ok.

Lynsey.


----------

